#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Qual sistema para gerenciar virtualizações da maquina??

## Nks

Estou com uma ideia de virtualizar uma maquina meio parruda que tenho, ela eh quad core i7 3.2, com 32gb kingston, HD sao 4 SATA3 total de 4 Tera, eu sei que nao eh muito violenta mais da pra brincar de virtualizar!!
Somos ISP temos link dedicado de 380Mb ligado a BGP, temos ASN, nosso roteador de borda esta direto na nuvem!

Qual sistema eu instalo para gerenciar as virtualizacoes, do tipo quando quiser criar uma maquina nova, eu entro nele e crio por la!! Porem queria fazer isso tudo pela rede, acesso via web se possivel, sem ter que ligar teclado e monitor, muito menos vpn, teamview essas coisas.

Existe algum sistema gratis? Alguma distribuicao Linux?

Desculpe minha ignorancia na area de virtualizacao, ate hoje soh usei o virtual box no windows, mais agora quero usar para servidor.

Aguardo alguma ajuda ou opniao!!

[]´s

----------


## samuelrealnet

Procure sobre o Proxmox é um sistema free e muito facil e robusto vale a pena pesquisar e realizar testes com ele.

https://www.proxmox.com/en/

----------


## Vicctor

Sabe me dizer se em algum desses sistemas de virtualização eu consigo adicionar um modem 3g?

----------


## sgnetararuama

> Sabe me dizer se em algum desses sistemas de virtualização eu consigo adicionar um modem 3g?


No VMWare ESXI eu consigo colocar dispositivos USB, entao deve dar para colocar modem 3g tambem

----------


## Nks

Muito obrigado pelas informacoes @*sgnetararuama* e @*ab5x2* vou pesquisar aqui sobre e posto resultados!

----------


## Nks

> Sabe me dizer se em algum desses sistemas de virtualização eu consigo adicionar um modem 3g?


sim da sim, no virtual box eu ja utilizei a usb e funcionou numa boa!

----------


## minelli

Eu gosto mais do vmware esxi.

Enviado via SM-G925I usando UnderLinux App

----------


## vagnerricardo

Trabalho com virtualização a alguns anos e usei muito tempo VMware mas te aconselho usar proxmox e Debian based tem gui pra gerenciar e faz cluster e live mogration de forma facil substitui todas as vms dr uma empresa que trabalhei pra proxmox (pve) se precisar lhe auxilio 


Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nks

olha foi ate engracado vc levantar esse topico agora, pois justamente estou ja com o proxmox instalado, rodando, porem estou querendo mudar para o vm!!!!

entao pra comecar o proxmox nao aceita qualquer placa mae, mesmo algumas q tem a opcao de ativar a virtualizacao na bios, ele tbm nao aceita, tentei 3 tipos de placa mae e nao deu certo, ai recentemente adquirimos um dell power edge t420, entao instalei o debian jessie nele, criei as particoes como o proxmox pede, ai depois instalei o proxmox, rodou ok, e aceitou a placa mae, consegui virtualiza maquinas!!!!!

atualmente estou com 2 maquinas rodando, porem tive problemas para instalar um certo software de gerencia de provedor, o pessoal falou q o proxmox "bagunca" as maquinas criadas, e no sistema dele nao ia dar certo, soh se fosse no vm, pois ele tem clientes com vm rodando e vai numa boa!!!

ai agora estou nessa duvida, como tudo eh muito recente ainda estou analisando!!

gostei do proxmox, eh intuitivo, a gerencia eh via web, eh facil de criar as maquinas e tbm novnc, achei ele bem legal vc roda a maquina ali na pagina da web!!!

me fale mais sobre o proxmox, se tem algo em especial, como vc ta fazendo ai q vc ta usando nessas maquinas virtualizadas??

----------


## vagnerricardo

Qual versão do seu pve? 

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## MDdantas

Para distribuição Linux - > PROXMOX, sem dúvida.

----------


## Nks

Proxmox Virtual Environment 4.2-15/6669ad2

to fazendo login por Linux PAN Standard, com a senha root do linux

criei as maquinas tudo clicando no botao next
fiz bridge nos ips, a parte da rede e ip esta ok

minhas duvidas sao mais na parte de criar a maquina como:
qual processador escolher, o meu aqui eh xeon 8 cores, usei o default, eu poderia usar ate 8 cores tbm? 
no hd, aparece IDE, mais os meus hds sao SATA, deixei tudo padrao e funcionou!

outra coisa ele faz backup automatico? se eu criei maquina de 120gb, ele vai usar 240? esse backup fica na particao principal, ou na /var/lib/vz ??

valeu pela forca...

----------


## vagnerricardo

Boa noite,
sua versão é a mais atual,
o padrão de discos use sempre Qcow2, use preferencialmente sata e marque directsync(gravam de uma forma surpreendentemente rápida)
o correto é nunca usar todos os cores de seu Baremetal, então sempre tente deixar ao menos 1 core e 512men sobrando para o Bare,
placas de rede eu aconselho usar sempre Intel10/1000 é mais comum a todos,
quanto aos discos seguindo as melhores práticas sugiro instalar o PVE em 2 raids, sendo eles:
Raid0 - PVE e isos (repositório das isos)
Raid5 - Storage /vz (aonde irá salvar as maquinas paravirtualizadas) 

outra informação importante que vi é que disse ter mais servidores, o PVE tem uma função muito bacana que é o "Pveca" cluster PVE
ele faz live migration de uma maquina pra outra, podendo assim criar um storage de micros em um pc mais fraco e usar o recurso de processamento de maquinas mais fortes,
no projeto eu subi cerca de 15 servidores para cada PVE (não clusterizados) porque o projeto não foi tão bem desenhado,
mas ficou bacana tinham servidores MS, CentOS 5/7 , ubuntus e debians virtualizados, e tinha uma aplicação chamada MKsolution (exclusiva para provedores) ((possui muitos bugs))

----------


## Nks

@*vagnerricardo* muito brigado pelas informacoes!

me fala uma coisa estou tendo problema na velocidade da placa de rede, nao chega 100Mb nesse meu servidor virtualizado de jeito nenhum, no maximo chega 40Mb

vc sabe alguma coisa sobre limitacao de banda, eu vi la Hardware e esta ilimitado a velocidade, mais mesmo assim nao chega 100Mb, e a placa de rede eh Giga!!

----------


## vagnerricardo

você tem mais maquinas virtualizadas neste hypervisor? se tiver possivelmente estão dividindo carga, a rede é giga ou fast?

----------


## Nks

tenho sim, mais nenhum esta consumindo nada!
em uma das maquinas eu montei um servidor de hospedagem, ai nele eu coloquei aquele teste de velocidade, e nao passa de 20Mb, soh ta trafegando 20Mb nao entendo o pq, pois la no proxmox esta ilimitado a banda da placa de rede!!!

a rede eh giga, eu tirei ilimitado e coloquei 100Mb la na interface, vou ver se vai mudar algo!

----------


## vagnerricardo

se não for problema pra ti, posso dar uma olhada no seu PVE? me add no whatsapp
21-97012-3951
Um abraço.

----------


## Nks

vixe fica dificil passa a senha root,
mais eu consegui resolver aqui o problema da banda, agora esta passando bem nos testes de troughput!!

eu aumentai a velocidade, sabe la onde limita velocidade da rede, quando fica ilimitado percebi que passava apenas 20Mb ai subi para 100Mb e passava uns 40Mb, ai subi para 1024Mb e esta passando 250Mb agora!!! kkkk vai entender!!

duro de navegar em aguas misteriosas eh isso!!!!

mais muito obrigado pelas informacoes q me passou, foram muito uteis!!!
[]´s

----------


## andrecarlim

Nossa mano, tá falando sério, RAID 0? É sério? É produção, vai ferrar nosso amigo assim, na cara dura?

Quanta besteira!

Amigo abandona essa porcaria toda! Vai de Debian + Xen, não tem erro, pode dar um trabalho para configurar tudo, no entanto, depois que tudo estiver configurado vai ficar muito bom.

Sobre RAID sugiro a galera dar uma estudada, muita sugestão ruim e sem o menor conhecimento, por favor.

Se tiver dúvidas olhe meu site, wordpress.stubnetwork.com.br

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Nossa mano, tá falando sério, RAID 0? É sério? É produção, vai ferrar nosso amigo assim, na cara dura?
> 
> Quanta besteira!
> 
> Amigo abandona essa porcaria toda! Vai de Debian + Xen, não tem erro, pode dar um trabalho para configurar tudo, no entanto, depois que tudo estiver configurado vai ficar muito bom.
> 
> Sobre RAID sugiro a galera dar uma estudada, muita sugestão ruim e sem o menor conhecimento, por favor.
> 
> Se tiver dúvidas olhe meu site, wordpress.stubnetwork.com.br
> ...


Gosto de pessoas como você porquê sem entender o motivo ja criticam. Xen/pve/vmware São todos paravirtualizados... no final funcionam parecido. A questão é qual é mais intuitivo e qual o usuario (leia-se) profissional do t.i se dá melhor.
Se fosse pra ser troll nos comentários deveria ter falado sobre dockers...

Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## andrecarlim

OK. Peço desculpas pela minha resposta deselegante, mas eu fico extremamente alterado quando vejo as pessoas confundindo qualidade com facilidade, me deixe explicar melhor, na comparação dos hypervidores o tal proxmox tem uma interface gráfica, ou um CLI "bonitinho" para interagir com as VMs, já o Xen instalado sobre o Debian, não tem algo assim, entretanto nunca tive problemas usando o Xen, e tenho cluster e live migration, tenho tudo isso, sem problemas, mas em linha de comando!

Agora sobre o comentário de usar RAID0 em produção, você ao menos sabe o que é RAID0? Você recomenda o uso dele em algum tipo de servidor? Por favor colega, se estamos falando sobre algo tão bom como o ProxMox, porque fazer parecer que ele é algo tão ruim recomendando o uso sobre um RAID0? Eu realmente não consegui entender o beneficio disso.

----------


## andrecarlim

> É isso que você quer transmitir?


Pois é, é por aí o caminho, tem muitas outras formas de melhorar o desempenho sem que se perca a confiabilidade. Quero resaltar que não quero provocar/incitar ninguém a discutir, só não acho justo alguém chegar aqui nesse post e pensar "nossa olha a experiência do amigão ali, deve ser bom usar RAID0 junto com o ProxMox".

----------


## vagnerricardo

Acho que os senhores esquecem que estamos falando de hds para servidor, e sim, entendo de raid sim, sem ser arrogante, mas tanto quanto os senhores , vivo em ambientes de alta disponibilidade e produção, e usar Raid0 APENAS para o hypervisor é algo altamente normal, até porquê isso traz desempenho pro baremetal gerenciar as maquinas, e de fato as Vzs ficam em raid5 isso se não ficarem em storages, (pratico este cenário em servidores que administro) e acredite quem quiser, tenho um excelente desempenho no hypervisor alem de muita segurança, tenho servidores rodando a mais de 2 anos assim. (em Vmware e recentemente em PVE) 
hoje existem soluções como hds SSD com preço acessível, mas leiam o que o amigo aqui havia dito, ele tem um desktop como servidor, e acho justificável usar o Raid0 para isto.

Penso que somos todos profissionais da área aqui, alguns aqui estão buscando conhecimento pra futuramente virarem profissionais, evitem os paradigmas de conhecimento e conceito de tecnologias(no caso do Raid), assim como o Xen e o VMware, utilizem, coloquem em produção. e irão abrir um grande leque de conhecimento.

porem ainda assim defendo a tese do:
Raid0 (hypervisor)
Raid5 (containers/vzs/qcow2)

um abraço a todos
.'.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Acho que os senhores esquecem que estamos falando de hds para servidor, e sim, entendo de raid sim, sem ser arrogante, mas tanto quanto os senhores , vivo em ambientes de alta disponibilidade e produção, e usar Raid0 APENAS para o hypervisor é algo altamente normal, até porquê isso traz desempenho pro baremetal gerenciar as maquinas, e de fato as Vzs ficam em raid5 isso se não ficarem em storages


hummm... não me convenseu ainda! Haha!

Assim concordo com o ponto de vista para ser usado em laboratório e para estudos, mas acho que mais colegas vão compartilhar da minha opinião se pensarmos em raid0 em produção seja lá qual for a finalidade, é furada total! Se você entende mesmo de RAID vai concordar comigo que cada cenário tem suas peculiaridades, pois se colocar um banco de dados com alta taxa de escrita sobre um raid5 vai ter problemas, acho que já sábia disso, ou não? Logo não existe uma receita exata do melhor, mas podemos saber bem o que evitar, e com certeza raid0 é algo se evitar fortemente em ambiente virtualizado ou qualquer outro ambiente de produção! É bom saber disso para não vir aqui no fórum depois dizendo que perdeu todos os dados por que viu algum maluco dizendo que era bom!

Outra coisa que percebi no teu comentário, você disse que esta falando de discos para servidor, isso não existe mais, qualquer disco é disco de servidor hoje em dia, a HP, por exemplo, até um tempo estava usando os Barracuda da Seagate, eram até bons, mas dizer que barracuda é um disco pra servidor, por favor, mas se a HP vender aí se torna disco para servidor? Claro que não! Falemos então de discos SAS de 10k, por exemplo, aí sim estamos falando de um disco corporativo. E amigão se você usar um ou mais discos SAS de 10k, com certeza, não vai precisar de raid0, mas acho que sabia disso né?

O terceiro é um argumento a favor do Xen, se usarem Xen como hypervisor, não precisam de nenhum desempenho extraordinário no tal "Bare Metal", termo meio besta até, mas sim, o Xen quando usado em conjunto com o Debian fica leve para a Dom-0, onde são compartilhados os recursos de rede e etc. Fica a dica, essas soluções bonitinhas não são ruins, entretanto levam seu dinheiro aos montes, e diga-se de passagem à toa, vou repetir, gosto de open source bem dimensionado, quem quer gastar dinheiro, gaste, porém, eu, defendo o open source bem dimensionado!

Fica o link para ler um pouco, com atenção:
Um pouco sobre RAID 0
Excelente leitura sobre RAID

----------


## Nks

entao realmente eu nao devia ter deixado raid 0 para as maquinas virtualizada
o erro foi meu, eu que antes de instalar o proxmox fiz uma raid0 no hd pra geral, tanto sistema como as maquinas virtualizada!!

estou tendo outro problema agora, alem do troughput da interface de rede que nao esta legal, agora estou tendo problema de lentidao em um servidor de hospedagem que configurei em uma maquina virtualizada!

o site fica lento, mais percebi que quando reinicio a maquina PVE a principal, o hypervisor, quando volta e eu subo as maquinas virtuais, no caso a de hospedagem, ai fica legal, fica rapido abre rapido, ai da um tempo fica lento!

ja tive problemas de lentidao de sites em servidor de hospedagem antes, e era hd ruim,,, pode ser algo sobre o raid0 que esta me dando essa lentidao???

se alguem quiser dar uma opniao, como vcs me recomendam a fazer o raid??
estou com 3 hds de 4 tera, sera que rola eu nao fazer raid nenhum, adiciona mais 1 hd para o sistema principal, o hypervisor, e os outros para maquinas virtuais porem sem raid, vou usando conforme lota o hd, uso o outro!!!!?!? sera??

obrigado pelas opnioes ate agora, @*vagnerricardo* muito obrigado vc me ajudou muito e tbm ao @*andrecarlim* que tbm ajudou!

----------


## andrecarlim

Cara, teria que tentar descobrir o que está causando a lentidão, pode não ser relacionado aos discos, nunca usei o proxmox então não sei te dizer como investigar isso.

Sobre o uso de RAID, eu sempre uso nos meus servidores 3 discos e uso RAID via software (mdadm). Uso uma partição de 100G em cada disco configurado como RAID 1 e o restante de cada disco dentro de um array RAID 5, como eu uso Xen Source não tenho esses problemas de ficar lento o Hypervisor, fiz um vídeo sobre esse esquema de múltiplos RAIDs, vou deixar abaixo o link.




Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nks

esse servidor meu eh um dell power edge, tem como fazer o raid nele mesmo, lendo com mais calma vc citou sobre HD SAS, esse tem 2 HDs SAS de 1 Tb cada, ai fiz um raid0 e instalei o hypervisor, no caso o proxmox e virtualizei duas maquinas onde uma esta um debian fazendo hospedagem com o ispconfig

outra coisa nao eh o meu hypervisor que fica lento, e sim o debian instalado na maquina virtualizada que esta hospedando o site, no caso o site fica lento!
reinicio o hypervisor, ele volta a fica rapido ai vai alguns dias, e volta fica lento!!

e por ultimo, eu pesquisei sobre o XEN porem pelo que vi, vc cria as maquinas tudo na unha em comando, onde eu acho um tutorial dele, do tipo criar maquinas virtuais, e ate mesmo pra instalar e configurar ele, no seu blog tem algo sobre isso? me interessei no XEN por ser open source

o proxmox eu instalei no debian jessie, ele rodo legal, tem interface web, eh muito bacana!!! porem estou com esses dois problemas e nao sei ao certo se vem dele!!

estou pensando em fazer um teste no XEN, se eu achar algum tipo de material pode ate ser inlges!!

[]´s

----------


## jpslmb

> Estou com uma ideia de virtualizar uma maquina meio parruda que tenho, ela eh quad core i7 3.2, com 32gb kingston, HD sao 4 SATA3 total de 4 Tera, eu sei que nao eh muito violenta mais da pra brincar de virtualizar!!
> Somos ISP temos link dedicado de 380Mb ligado a BGP, temos ASN, nosso roteador de borda esta direto na nuvem!
> 
> Perdao, mas poderia me explicar o que e roteador de borda na nuvem?!
> 
> Qual sistema eu instalo para gerenciar as virtualizacoes, do tipo quando quiser criar uma maquina nova, eu entro nele e crio por la!! Porem queria fazer isso tudo pela rede, acesso via web se possivel, sem ter que ligar teclado e monitor, muito menos vpn, teamview essas coisas.
> 
> Existe algum sistema gratis? Alguma distribuicao Linux?
> 
> ...


Perdao, poderia me explicar o que e roteador de borda na nuvem?!

----------


## andrecarlim

> @*andrecarlim*, esse Xen que você está citando é o hypervisor que roda sobre o Debian? Estou interessado em conhecer melhor essa solução, que por rodar em Debian já me atrai muito.


Mais ou menos, hehe, na verdade mesmo o Xen é tipo um micro kernel que é acionado pelo grub ou qualquer outro boot manager, ou no caso das novas placas mãe com suporte a UEFI pode ser acionado pela própria bios EFI, à partir de acionado o kernel Xen, ele "captura" alguns recursos de hardware como CPU, memória e mais alguns, e liga a Dom-0 que compartilha recursos como rede e disco, agora com o Xen ativo e a Dom-0 ligada já é possível criar/iniciar máquinas virtuais, usar o PCI Passtrough para compartilhar hardware diretamente com alguma VM e muitas outras coisas bacanas envolvendo virtualização.

É bem simples até, haha! Já pensar em alta disponibilidade são outros 500, eu por exemplo uso para alta disponibilidade de VM o GlusterFS, sistema de arquivos via rede, já para alta disponibilidade de BGP, por exemplo, eu não quero ter sincronia a quente da VM do BGP, aí eu uso keepalived (vrrpd) que faz meus roteadores sempre estar disponíveis! Enfim, existem vários métodos, mas sempre parte do que se entende por alta disponibilidade...

Sobre tutorial nunca vi nada, eu sempre desenvolvi sozinho meus projetos, apenas lendo o 'man', se os colegas tiverem interesse eu posso fazer algo para ajudar e colocar no meu blog pessoal, lá tem um vídeo explicativo sobre a estrutura de disco/raid que costumo usar em meus servidores de virtualização.

Uma coisa interessante é que o XenServer que a Citrix usa é o Xen mesmo, a Citrix viu um grande potencial no projeto Xen, então comprou o código e mantém o projeto Xen Source sob licença GPL e criou um projeto proprietário chamado XenServer para oferecer como estrutura de virtualização para seus clientes, esse é o arque rival da Citrix frente ao VMware que lidera o mercado de virtualização.

Eu uso o Xen desde o Debian Etch, e não pretendo mudar, andei testando o KVM esse dias, mas não gostei muito.

Abraços!


Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nks

@*jpslmb* roteador de borda eh por ser um roteador com rotas BGP, falo nuvem pois BGP sempre esta conectado a um ou mais peer e assim por diante, esses peer eu considero como nuvem!!
@*andrecarlim* muito obrigado pelas contribuicoes aqui no post, vou pesquisar mais sobre o XEN, eu soh gostaria aqui de dar minhas opnioes sobre o proxmox, pois estou usando ele a 3 meses +-, pois na primeira maquina que citei aqui no primeiro post, essa maquina nao rodou o proxmox pois a placa mae mesmo sendo asus moderna, nao tinha a opcao de virtualizacao na bios, e assim nao virtualizava as maquinas no proxmox!
depois de um tempo eu adiquiri um dell edge e com ele consegui virtualizar pois a bios tinha suporte!

resumindo, foi facil instalacao, instalei o debian primeiro do jeito que pede pelo wiki proxmo, ai depois por apt-get instalei o proxmox, provavelmente ele faz alteracoes no kernel do linux, pois a inicilizacao muda depois do proxmox instalado!

vou falar sobre a interface web dele resumido, eh muito bacana, da pra iniciar a maquina diretamente no navegador vendo a tela como se fosse monitor!!!
da ate pra rodar windows, uma maquina em windows ali e vc usa ela normalmente pelo navegador!!!
da pra subir varias .iso de sistemas, armazenar tudo la e gerenciar!
vc altera memoria e clock do processador virtualizado sem tem que reiniciar ou parar a maquina virtualizada!
e eh de graca!

as vezes foi eu que fiz algo errado e nao o proxmox que eh tao ruim, sabe que gosto eh gosto, cada um tem o seu!!
tive aqueles problemas que ja falei, nao sei se eh por causa do proxmox ao certo, estou desconfiado desse raid0 que fiz, nao eh errado, mais tbm nao eh o recomendado!! esses hds sas que veio, nao sei se esta bom, pois esse dell tem 1 ano e 4 meses de uso!! to pensando em por hd novo, fazer os raids corretamente e instalar o proxmox novamente e testar!!!

[]´s feliz dia dos pais pra quem eh pai.... kkk

----------


## andrecarlim

É um bom teste, porém nunca vi hd SAS com problema, hehe, são bons mesmo, mas o teste é válido!

Concordo plenamente com você @*Nks*, cada um tem um gosto, e deve defender suas idéias!


Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nks

voltei aqui pq todos nos que trabalhamos com tecnologia,,, somos brasileiros e nao desistimos nunca!!! kkk

nao cheguei a mexer nos raids como falei acima, comecei a desconfiar de inundações flood e ataque DDoS, no momento inicial nao estava preocupado com DDoS, pois alem de eu ter firewall na rede, nao estava subindo os pacotes e nem o upload da interface do linux, entao eu la achando que estava tudo normal!!! kkk enfim...

um pouco desconfiado disso pela perca de desempenho da rede e lentidão do site, comecei a pesquisar sobre inundacoes flood e filtragem no proprio linux e cheguei ate esse artigo muito bom:
https://javapipe.com/iptables-ddos-protection

fiz umas alterações pra rodar os scripts no debian, e executei no root do hypervisor e por alegria pannn..... na hora o site ficou rapido, e entao comecei a testar, e o troughput comecou a rodar liso, os testes de banda tudo passando a banda que teria que passar mesmo!!!

conclusao: meu problema nao esta o hypervisor!!!

mais vou mexer nele ainda, vou tirar o raid 0 que realmente nao eh legal usar ele nessa aplicação!!

muito obrigado @*vagnerricardo* vc me ajudou muito, sempre que eu precisar de informações sobre o proxmox vou procurar vc!!!

obrigado tbm @*andrecarlim* pelas informações sobre raid, fiquei muito contente desse tópico ter trazido pessoas que entendem de verdade!

[]´s

----------


## vagnerricardo

Estou sempre a disposição. Peço desculpas se nem sempre respondo. Mas como toco o t.i de um provedor tem dias que a única coisa que quero é minha cama rs
Abraço. Conte comigo


Enviado via SM-J500M usando UnderLinux App

----------

